# Antonio Rozzi



## Fabry_cekko (15 Novembre 2013)

Attaccante del Real Madrid B in prestito dalla Lazio. E' un 94, ieri ha fatto il primo gol in Under 21.


----------



## Jino (15 Novembre 2013)

Si l'ho visto ieri sera, ma ha giocato poco, non ho idea se sia bravo o meno. Certo se il Real ci ha scommesso qualcosa, forse....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si l'ho visto ieri sera, ma ha giocato poco, non ho idea se sia bravo o meno. Certo se il Real ci ha scommesso qualcosa, forse....



eh infatti...se il Real l'ha preso significa che è bravino


----------

